# 1 week and counting



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Next week and this time I will boarding a fight for High Level Alberta Canada for a 9 day combo bear and wolf hunt!!
It's gonna be a long week between now and then. Stay tuned for report and hopefully lots of pictures


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a great trip and good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck buddy!,,,,have fun.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jealous...... Looking forward to the pics.


----------

